

3taps and Creative Commons Hackathon in SF (April 23rd) - devinfoley
http://3taps.com/hackathon

======
LisaGreen
This is going to be a fun event!

To be clear - I am helping organize it :) but still, it really is going to be
fun. And I/O Ventures is letting us use their great space that is next to The
Summit in the Mission.

~~~
nvineberg
Date has been changed to April 29/30...

------
devinfoley
I set up a Convore group as well: <http://convore.com/3taps-hackathon/>

------
nyergler
Looking forward to seeing what comes out of this.

